# Curtain for front window (windscreen) in A class



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been thinking of how to hold up a curtain in the front of the MH. We have pleated blinds, but I thought that for very cold weather a curtain would be a good idea. My thought is to fasten it to the drop down bed so it dangles down the front of the dash and to the floor.
One thought is press studs, but I could only fasten the studs on the drivers and passenger side edges., another thought is a rail of some kind.

We bought a Carthago outside windscreen cover but it is very heavy, and although it will be great if we park up for a longtime it is not a thing that we can pop on for an overnight stop. Besides which I would rather be able to drive off if needs be,without having to get out of the motorhome.

Does anyone have any better ideas please.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Given the materials used to construct motorhomes I suspect this idea will be a complete non-starter, however........

When we completed the conversion of my son's Renault Trafic we had a number of areas where the curtains needed help to keep them close to the wall of the van. We got around it by sewing Neodymium magnets into the hems.

I'd never come across these before but their strength is ferocious, even through a thickness (or two) of material. If there is any steel in the area concerned then it may be a possibility.

There are all shapes and sizes available on ebay.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

in the front of our hobby we have a very flexible curtain rail fixed above the window and below the top cupboards, it had a flimsy curtain, and i swapped it for full lengh thermals, that when we are driving tuck behind the seat belts, out of the way, and when we pull up, draw them halfway across for privacy,and at night fully closed, and for extra warmth, as we use the van all year,on the ceiling behind the driving seats, a curtain rail from ikea,that fits almost flush to the ceiling, and another themal curtain,that closes the cab area off, and is great if you just park up for a brew etc, you can just pull it across and full privacy, i bought the lightweight ones from somewhere like bandm,so dont take a lot of room, oh, they are blackout as well, so no light, from streetlights or the sun in the morning.


mags


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. 

In our last MH we had a curtain rail that fastened to the ceiling, I had forgotten about it. Also I will find a magnet and go and see if there is anything it will fasten to.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

philoaks said:


> Given the materials used to construct motorhomes I suspect this idea will be a complete non-starter, however........
> 
> When we completed the conversion of my son's Renault Trafic we had a number of areas where the curtains needed help to keep them close to the wall of the van. We got around it by sewing Neodymium magnets into the hems.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Phil, that reminded me, there is a company called Gallant that do a similar thing with magnets for VW campers which might give you a few ideas.

Like internal silverscreens though, I doubt they would stop condensation when cold but would work in mild weather. Finding a metal surface to attach them might be a problem on an A class as well...






Pete


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to Phil too. We have ordered a Rapido A class for delivery in June and I was mulling over this myself. I don't want to use the internal pleats as we have a cat and he would have a wonderful time chewing I'm sure. The magnet idea is brilliant and no lasting damage to the interior. Some cheap blackout curtains would work well. I intend getting a silverscreen too as I have used them for years on low profiles. Thanks folks. Vic


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

For hanging a lightweight curtain, how about a spring loaded shower curtain pole?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I fitted a flexible curtain rail track to the front underside of the overcab dropdown bed (they come with little clamp holders that you can screw into the plastic/fibreglass of the bed frame base), and Kathy made up a par of curtains designed exactly for the variety of drop lengths along the run of each side.
Worked a treat.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

the magnets look a really good idea, but the only problem i can see is the folding up and putting away, were as with the curtain tracks, you just push them to the side down the side of the seats, and we find with the thermal ones it keeps the cold out great

mags


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Curtains are good for privacy, especially I you don't have any blinds.


They are no good for stopping condensation, although work to some extent, everything has been tried and the only sure way is to use exterior silver screens.


A bit like single glazed sash windows at home, closing proper solid hardwood shutters and using thick thermal curtains stops a little condensation but the only way to stop it is to get proper double glazing.


Paul.


----------

